# Dai make the 16,000 mark



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations on making 16,000 posts on the forum, Dai. Keep up the good work. ray:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Wow, what a milestone. This is truely giving to others and a very unselfish usage of your time.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Congratulations, and Well Done *dai*!! ray:

Many words of wisdom are contained in those 16,000 too! :4-cheers:


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congrats again, dai. You're unstoppable, and your work is fantastic. Keep up the great job.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Nice one! Congrats!


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Congratulation dai


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

unbelievable! Keep up the great work


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Your amazing


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i have trouble sleeping and it helps pass the night away


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Oh, come on now dai - you must be really enjoying it! Congratulations on a most awesome achievement!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i get great pleasure on a successful outcome


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats to the Man Without a Shift Key!! :laugh:


j/k great work dai. :smile:


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

(someone deserves admin)


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Glaswegian said:


> Congrats to the Man Without a Shift Key!! :laugh:
> 
> 
> j/k great work dai. :smile:


LOL! It's funny, I've always taken note that Dai's posts are:
1. no caps
2. short
3. straight to the point


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Hahaha, did too.









Congratz on the 16k there *dai*


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Congrats!!!


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

personally, I think he goes into Admin panel and hacks it to raise his post count....

Just kidding!

Superb accomplishment! Well done dai!


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

Truly amazing, dai. :smile:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

get a life :winkgrin:


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

insane. if i would have started posting asmuch as he had back in 2004 id be there tooo  but i had to take a break 

haha congrats


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

and he does it without "shifting" into high gear!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

16,000 relevant posts!


----------

